# New here, but not to mice :)



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I am neuro (not my real name- LOL) and have had mice for almost 2 years now. I have been chatting on various sites and have decided to start breeding sometime in the next year. I currently have 15 mice (no breeding quality) 4 boys, 11 girls. I think I will be breeding either Tri Rex (frizzie), blue rex (frizzie), or english brindles (sex linked). My other project would be to breed mice that look like wind mice, but are not...long story involved there, and I am not 100% sure this is a project I will pursue. I would like to show in the future and might be starting a club with other local enthusiasts soon. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hi nice to meet you...again XD
you should put some pictures up of your little ones :3


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I would, but I can't find the charger for my camera, but once the mousery is set up, I will have live mouse cams.


----------

